# Light Tackle Adventure on Blackwater -Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Had a day off today and took my wife to Blackwater for a little alone time on the water. We had not been to that area since last year, and since she had a couple days off before the rain blew in, we decided to go do a little fun fishing. Over the past few weeks, I’ve been down to the south fishing for big reds and tackling those tasty white trout on the bridges. Although some may say that it’s “not fishing” to hook up at the bridge, I say I don’t care what it is, because it’s Delicious! I also like fishing the upper bay areas; it reminds me of when I lived back up north and fished for bass, stripers, and crappie. My wife really enjoys this type of fishing, and we both love getting out and exploring different areas and taking in all the sights.

We got a late start around 12:30 and fished till 4:30. I wanted to hit the water earlier, but we stayed up late the night before watching the new Arthur movie and it was pretty good. We grabbed a quick snack at McDonald’s, but hoped we’d be bringing home some healthier fare for dinner.

On our way my wife wanted to snap a pic of all the birds flying.










I looked at the tides and thought the incoming tide for the afternoon would be good. We splashed the boat and made a short run to the flats just past the I-10 Bridge. I spotted a boat off to the south working the flat but he was a good 600 yards away.

I slowed, dropped the Minn Kota and started drifting the flat. We began tossing Gulp baits and didn’t get a strike. We drifted the flat for 10 minutes and not one strike. I was about to move, but had to hang on while the red-trousered angler buzzed by about 80 feet off my portside. Since the bite was not that hot on this flat, I stored the gear and moved to another bank. I gave the other boater what I felt to be adequate distance, at least 500-600 yards as not to crowd him. With him on the other side of the cove I decide to hit a bank where the wind was pushing into and I had a feeling the bite would be good there.

Gina with a nice trout caught in Blackwater Bay. It couldn't resist her offering a 3" Berkley Gulp Ghost White Shrimp.










We eased into the spot and I told my wife that we should do well here, and put the Power Pole down. The wind was at our backs and I just knew that this area was holding fish. I was right. We started getting bites. We boated a few small specks, a croaker (my wife wants credit for the first fish caught, no matter what!) and missed a good fish, which I think was a red. We got a little company off to our port side again from the boater from earlier. So much for our alone time! But, I figured there was plenty of fish in the sea of sorts, so we just kept fishing our spot. My wife worried that the other angler might feel bad that we were in the good spot, but I said we were here first, and he can go around; there was plenty of room in Blackwater.

Well he did finally move, but not before he got almost within casting distance of me. He started out 6 docks down and I thought ok, he’s going to show proper etiquette on the water. But he continued to move down the bank towards me with his trolling motor until he was almost on top of us. Suddenly, he stowed his gear and took off like a bat out of hell, but not before he turned right at me and then put the hammer down right off my port side, waking us, and almost knocking my wife off the deck. Some anglers don’t like to play nice with others.

Well, now our sweet spot was tainted, so I pulled up the Power Pole and moved up river. We decided to see if we could catch some trout or even a bass up north of I-10 Bridge. We ran into some kayakers that weren’t having very much luck, but then a nice group of anglers on the Legal Tender gave us some info where to find a nice deep hole that was producing reds and trout. We boated a few more specks, nothing big, but still fun and then headed back to the flat where my friend in red pants blew us out earlier.

This was a cool looking tree uprooted. Kind of like something out of middle earth.







----------------------------------------------------------------

Me with a nice flounder caught with a 5" Berkley Gulp Jerk-shad.










Again, a good choice, we boated a few more specks and a nice flounder for dinner. Had a few short strikes and then decided to head home and call it a day.

All in all, it was a great day on the water. My wife is such a good sport, and doesn’t even mind when other anglers get too big for their red britches. We got home, washed the boat, and put the fish on ice for lunch tomorrow, as neither she nor I felt like cooking, at least not in the kitchen. Wink wink!

Tight Lines! Capt. John


----------



## M.Gib (Jan 8, 2012)

Cool pic of the tree!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Great day John. Good to spend time with our loved ones.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Stump!*

Pretty stump Capt!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Good report Capt! Were the Seagulls feeding on those trout?


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt Brant do seagulls eat trout???


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Brant Peacher said:


> Good report Capt! Were the Seagulls feeding on those trout?



Ouch..... :lol:

Capt John, any chance to get a high resolution pic of the tree?? Thanks.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain John,

Nice report. Sorry to hear that some jackass can't act right. Anyone who knows you knows that you are a professional...Hope you have a great season and keep the reports coming.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Jackwagon's*

Just for an update.

Disclaimer: I have no proffessional intrest in either party, nor any mods, but I found this on another forum, which I have no connection with and would like to share it. I respect and wish the best for everyone on the PFF and appreciate all of my fishing colleagues. 


"Here we go again. Cute... and wildly inaccurate at best. It's almost like I have a tracking chip on my boat with some people but the reoccurring presence is flattering. Etiquette is recognizing that I'm actually guiding(working) and for one to understand his angling limitations. Booking a class is preferred but I'm absolutely thrilled I could help nonetheless. All the best. "Red Capris" Holstman "

​


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Brant Peacher said:


> Good report Capt! Were the Seagulls feeding on those trout?


:laughing: evil Brant.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey John, great pictures, as I have said before. 

It appears that you may have run across someone in need of assistance on how to deal with life today. Of course I am not really sure who the perpetrator was....but.......It is important to exercise compassion for someone that may be suffering from.......

*Narcissism....*

Today, in psychology, narcissistic personality disorder is a *mental illness* characterized by a lack of empathy, a willingness to exploit others, and *an inflated sense of self-importance*. In popular discourse, "narcissism" is a widely-used term for a range of selfish behaviors. Cultural critics including Christopher Lasch have applied the term "narcissism" more generally to contemporary American culture. Some experts believe a disproportionate number of pathological narcissists are at work in the most influential reaches of society, such as medicine, finance, politics,* and of course fishing!*[1]

:whistling:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I probably should stay out of this but,I've fished with eric and he was nothing but professional and a straight up dude.I'm not doubting what is being excused,I just can't see him being that two faced.As far as the narcissism comment thats a little far-fetched.I don't know him that well but his stats don't lie and the knowledge he shared in 6 hours has greatly improved my fishing.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Bay Pirate said:


> Hey John, great pictures, as I have said before.
> 
> It appears that you may have run across someone in need of assistance on how to deal with life today. Of course I am not really sure who the perpetrator was....but.......It is important to exercise compassion for someone that may be suffering from.......
> 
> ...


 
Where are the giant smiley faces, GP? :shifty:


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Back where I come from they carry potato guns for people who get too close to their fishing holes. Throw a few potatoes in the water he's casting in next time he'll get the message. I'd rather spoil my own hole to make a point than let some moron ruin it for me.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

I am going to do a GARBOWING....DANG!!!!


----------



## glennmart (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Captain John,
Sounds like a good time with the wifey!
Is this the same guy that "buzzed" us when my family went out with you during Thanksgiving?
Best Regards,
Glenn


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

glennmart said:


> Hey Captain John,
> Sounds like a good time with the wifey!
> Is this the same guy that "buzzed" us when my family went out with you during Thanksgiving?
> Best Regards,
> Glenn


 Glenn, sorry for the late reply, my mother been in the hospital so I’ve been out of the loop for a few days.

The answer to your question is YES, it was the same guy.

Sorry you had to experience this at the start of your trip. 

Enjoy the pics from your trip.
http://www.megabiteinshore.com/nov.htm


----------

